# any leads on NHL torrents?



## vinyl_warrior (Apr 27, 2004)

I moved to Japan just in time for the NHL to resume play, and now I"m desperately craving some hockey. I've managed to find one leafs vs. sens game online, but do you know of any places to find more games? I'd love Canucks games, in particular, but just hockey would suffice right now!

Thanks!


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

Use Mininova.org. My friend has been taping games for our friend on exchange in Oz, so they've been seeded for everyone else's enjoyment.

Cheers.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

vinyl_warrior said:


> I moved to Japan just in time for the NHL to resume play, and now I"m desperately craving some hockey. I've managed to find one leafs vs. sens game online, but do you know of any places to find more games? I'd love Canucks games, in particular, but just hockey would suffice right now!
> 
> Thanks!


If you go to NHL.com there are live audio streams of all games so you can listen to them! I love this feature!!!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you get SkyPerfect TV service they'll show some NHL games once or twice a week on the sports channel, as well as games from the Japanese hockey league.


----------



## pensfan66.com (Aug 10, 2008)

*Here you go.*



vinyl_warrior said:


> I moved to Japan just in time for the NHL to resume play, and now I"m desperately craving some hockey. I've managed to find one leafs vs. sens game online, but do you know of any places to find more games? I'd love Canucks games, in particular, but just hockey would suffice right now!
> 
> Thanks!



Hey man, check this site out... NHL Torrents - NHL Matches & Highlights. it's an EZ registration. I'm not an admin for the site or anything, just Googled
NHL Torrents and found that. They have a few seed/leech rules but they're very reasonable rules...just trying to keep files going i guess. Anyway, hope it helps...i liked it alot.

penfan66.


----------

